# beryl komplett entfernen um auf compiz-fusion umzusteigen

## hoppel118

Hallo!

Beryl funtiokierte wunderbar, doch jetzt möchte ich compiz-fusion testen. Wie entferne ich beryl komplett? Finde im Netz nichts...

Greetz

----------

## Anarcho

Wie wäre es mit query nach paketen zu suchen und dann mit emerge -S diese zu entfernen?

----------

## _eckobar_

kleine anmerkung am rande: verwende compiz-fusion-0.5.2 aus dem xeffects overlay mit einer nvidia karte unter kde mit nvidia direct rendering ... ich kann nur sagen ... ich kann es nur empfehlen und funktioniert wurnderbar. grosses lob an die leute vom xeffects overlay und compiz-fusion entwickler. hier ein super video betreffend plugins / effekte von compiz-fusion. alle effekte aus dem video funktioneren mit dem 0.5.2-dev-snaspshot wunderbar (mit Ausnahme der "Snow"-Effekt)

PS: falls jemand die hintergrund-musik des videos kennt, bitte posten ... finde ich total geil

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -Cav $(qlist -IC beryl)

Anarcho: Mit -S suchst du   :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> emerge -Cav $(qlist -IC beryl)
> 
> Anarcho: Mit -S suchst du  

 

Ja, mein Fehler. Sollte -C werden...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin letzte Woche umgestiegen. Bei mir hat es erst beim zweiten Anlauf fehlerfrei geklappt nachdem ich fusion-icon auch installierte und compiz/emerald darüber startete. Als Abhängigkeit von compiz-fusion wurde es aber nicht gleich erkannt und ohne, zickte emerald (window-frame-manager) rum. Im xeffects-wiki wurde darauf aber nicht hingewiesen.

Wichtig ist das man das Paket mit Sternchen demaskiert.

(OT: Stehen die Sternchen eigentlich für "extrem unstable" oder ist dies ein Joker-Zeichen für alle Architekturen? Und was hat es mit Sternchen-Minus, *- auf sich?)

 *Quote:*   

>  $ grep fusion-icon /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
> x11-apps/fusion-icon **

 

Allerdings brachte dies bei mir noch weitere Abhängigkeiten mit, die auch noch in die packages.keywords

müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> dev-python/PyQt4 ~x86
> 
> dev-python/sip ~x86
> 
> dev-python/dbus-python ~x86
> ...

 

----------

## November Rain

Nutze es auch seit mehreren Wochen, vorher hatte ich Beryl. Momentan hab ich noch beide auf dem System, werd aber Beryl demnächst runterputzen.

Ist es normal das Kontextfenster einen Delay von ner halben Sekunde haben bis sie erscheinen? Ist ein bisschen nervig, ansonsten find ich die Performance sehr gut, nur scheint der Support für mehrere Monitore net so ganz zu klappen*, aber ist ja noch nicht stable  :Smile: 

* Es werden fast nie Winodow Decorations am zweiten Monitor geladen, hab 2 einzelne X Screens.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> ...Ist es normal das Kontextfenster einen Delay von ner halben Sekunde haben bis sie erscheinen? ...

 

bist du sicher, dass du nicht eine animation für window-open eingestellt hast, welche die verzögerung verursacht? vielleicht ist es ja eine dezente animation (z.B.: fade), die sich nicht im ersten moment optisch aufdrängt und somit eher verborgen bleibt.

----------

## Fauli

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wichtig ist das man das Paket mit Sternchen demaskiert.
> 
> (OT: Stehen die Sternchen eigentlich für "extrem unstable" oder ist dies ein Joker-Zeichen für alle Architekturen? Und was hat es mit Sternchen-Minus, *- auf sich?)
> 
>  *Quote:*    $ grep fusion-icon /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> ...

 

Was das genau bedeutet, kannst du in "man portage" nachlesen.

In diesem Fall ist es so, dass das Ebuild von x11-apps/fusion-icon gar keine KEYWORDS setzt, also z. B. auch kein ~x86. Deshalb reicht ein Eintrag "x11-apps/fusion-icon ~x86" in package.keywords nicht aus. Auch mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in der /etc/make.conf käme man hier nicht weiter. Daher der Eintrag mit den zwei Sternchen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah danke, Fauli.

----------

## November Rain

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

>  *November Rain wrote:*   ...Ist es normal das Kontextfenster einen Delay von ner halben Sekunde haben bis sie erscheinen? ... 
> 
> bist du sicher, dass du nicht eine animation für window-open eingestellt hast, welche die verzögerung verursacht? vielleicht ist es ja eine dezente animation (z.B.: fade), die sich nicht im ersten moment optisch aufdrängt und somit eher verborgen bleibt.

 

Hi,

Hab den Standardeffekt drin, also noch nichts geändert. Nach einer kurzen Pause faden die Kontextmenüs auch. Aber das ist auf Dauer sehr nervig, werd heut Abend nochmal gegenchecken.

EDIT: Hab gestern mal alles überprüft. Auf dem Monitor ohne Windowdecorations läuft alles einwandfrei, der andere hat diese langen Reaktionszeiten für Kontextmenüs. 

Btw: Woran erkennt man die installierte Version von Compiz? Portage/eix liefern nur 9999. 

Btw²: Wie bekommt man es hin das die Pakete in der richtigen Reihenfolge vom xeffects overlay gemerged werden?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

heute hat mein System nach dem update keine Beryl ebuilds mehr gekannt, und mich zum Umstieg gezwungen. Leider kann ich Beryl nun nicht mehr deinstallieren, da es ja die ebuilds nicht mehr gint. im xeffects Overlay sind sie auch nicht mehr. 

Wie bekomme ich es nun runter? 

GRuß

AROK

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich es nun runter? 

 

```
emerge -C beryl;emerge --depclean;revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## koch

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=9882

ist zwar aus dem sabayon-forum, aber vielleicht kann es der eine oder andere gebrauchen. bei mir läuft unter sabayon CF klasse nach dieser anleitung.

----------

## AROK

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wie bekomme ich es nun runter?  
> 
> ```
> emerge -C beryl;emerge --depclean;revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo WiredED,

das geht nciht, da eben das ebuild gelöscht wurde, hab ich ja geschrieben.

```

merge -C beryl

--- Couldn't find 'beryl' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

Die Frage war , ob ich es irgendwie ohne ebuild deinstallieren kann. Sonst muss ich erst die ebuilds irgendwo besorgen, dann in ein overlay tun und dann emerge -C.

Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß AROK

----------

## c_m

same here ;-(

Was soll denn sowas? Sind die eBuilds ggf nur umbenannt worden?

----------

## TuxTom

Ich hab mich auch gefragt, was das soll, aber scheinbar wurden die Ebuilds umbenannt (nach compiz). Als ich nämlich nach compiz gesucht hab, weil Beryl aus dem tree verschwunden war, wurde mir mitgeteilt, ich hätte compiz-2.1 installiert.

Gruß, Tom

----------

## AROK

ich glaube emerge hat die Dateien automatisch entfernt. Bei mir sind sie zumindest nicht mehr vorhanden. 

also wieder hinlegen   :Very Happy: 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo WiredED,
> 
> das geht nciht, da eben das ebuild gelöscht wurde, hab ich ja geschrieben.
> 
> 

 

Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Eine Kopie des ebuilds eines (installierten) Paketes, das nicht mehr im Portage ist, findet man dennoch wie immer unter /var/db/pkg/. Ich stosse selber manchmal noch auf meinem System auf alte Pakete, die längst nicht mehr im Portage sind (neulich ne alte Installation von avidemux2). Das lässt sich IMMER noch unmergen. Wenn das Paket natürlich umbenannt wurde, dann gehts nicht mehr (unter dem alten Namen).

----------

